# Writing again



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Have had the family edition of writer's block for a long time. Always had something to take care of, be it kids, H, home, job, always something. Now the words are starting to tumble out again. It been said that to be good at writing one should write about what they know, so here's my first effort in almost 20 years. Thoughts?



Doors

Some are strong and sturdy, standing upright against all forces unleashed.
Others seem flimsy and weak, cracking at the slightest pressure exerted.

Doors lead in, lead out.
Doors open, close or simply remain ajar.
Shut, locked, bolted, braced, reinforced.
Wood, plastic, glass, metal.
Physical, mental, spiritual.

Door to the heart, door to the soul, door to the mind.
All work best when they are left open.

My heart's door was open, wide open .
You stepped in, remained there for years.
Then you chose to step out of that door.
And slowly it is closing behind you.
Soon it will be slammed, locked and bolted to you,
resistant to being opened by you.
That door on my heart will be shut as tightly to you 
as tightly as your heart's door is shut to me.

Only you have the key to unlock it again.


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

I am a writer too, and the trauma of my failing marriage caused my desire to put pen to page wither. My energy was drained by all of the unhappiness.

Writing is the main thing I am working to rekindle again, now that he and I are separated. I still have little time for it - job, child, etc. - but the heavy feelings of oppression and depression are beginning to lift now that I am no longer affected daily by living with my husband. A little spark of interest is coming to life again.

I'm not going to critique your poem, as I think what's really wanted here is validation and encouragement. So I will simply say to you "write on!"


----------

